
If Everyone Ate Beans Instead of Beef - kbyatnal
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/08/if-everyone-ate-beans-instead-of-beef/535536/?single_page=true
======
kbyatnal
Everyone always talks about supporting the environment through EVs, recycling,
taking public transport, etc. While all of those are great and definitely
encouraged, it's interesting how little people think about the 10x impact a
change in their diet can make.

